# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Дешевле, чем у пиратов

## akok

*Уральские предприниматели решили сделать пиратство невыгодным*

В Екатеринбурге открылся центр оптово-розничной продажи лицензионной аудио- и видеопродукции по оптовым ценам - "Центр по борьбе с пиратством". Центра создали местные предприниматели с целью борьбы с производителями и продавцами "пиратской" аудио- и видеопродукции путем снижения цены на легальную продукцию. В настоящее время лицензионные диски с российскими и зарубежными фильмами в "Центре" продаются по специально заниженной цене - 69 руб. за один диск. К концу года в городе планируется открытие еще четырех аналогичных центров. Всего для открытия "Центра" было закуплено 12 тыс. лицензионных DVD-дисков. Ассортимент представленного видео насчитывает 5 тыс. наименований.

Источник

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Не поможет, лень побеждает и проще скачать с интернета, чем идти куда-то =)

----------


## pig

Если у вас безлимит - ленитесь на здоровье. А я сначала подумаю, качать ли мне фильму по 1р80 за мегабайт или пойти и купить диск. Потому как диск всё равно покупать - чтобы записать скачанное.

----------


## wise-wistful

Это да, а ещё и качество фильмов. Если лицензия да ещё по такой цене - так это же круто! А с сети что скачаешь - это кот в мешке. Разве что в формате avi для общего ознакомления.

----------


## Surfer

> Если у вас безлимит - ленитесь на здоровье. А я сначала подумаю, качать ли мне фильму по 1р80 за мегабайт или пойти и купить диск. Потому как диск всё равно покупать - чтобы записать скачанное.


А зачем записывать, если допустим фильм - гумно =))

----------


## wise-wistful

> А зачем записывать, если допустим фильм - гумно =))


Так мне например не понравился, а друзьям может понравится, так зачем же сразу удалять?

----------


## Iceman

> А зачем записывать, если допустим фильм - гумно =))


А тогда - закачать обратно (с) :Cheesy:

----------


## wise-wistful

> А тогда - закачать обратно (с)


+1 :Cheesy:

----------


## Surfer

> Так мне например не понравился, а друзьям может понравится, так зачем же сразу удалять?


Ну дык если друзьям отдавать, то это тоже нарушение лицензии.
---
Поэтому и должна быть возможность посмотреть фильм _до_ покупки, ибо он может оказаться не тем, чем представлялось в рекламе.
Тоже самое можно сказать о софте, играх и музыке.
Я в этом плане поддерживаю основателей piratebay.

----------


## akok

Если фильм уже посмотрел, то зачем его покупать :Huh:

----------


## wise-wistful

> Ну дык если друзьям отдавать, то это тоже нарушение лицензии.


А что подарок - это уже нарушение лицензии :Shocked: ? Т.е. если я купил лицензионный фильм, музыку, софт ... - и подарил так я нарушил лицензию :Huh:

----------


## Surfer

Да в любой лицензии есть пункт вроде этого :
_6. Запрещается передавать право на использование ПО третьим лицам._
(взято из лицензии касперского)

*akoK* это уже вопрос совести =)

----------


## Iceman

> .....................
> _6. Запрещается передавать право на использование ПО третьим лицам._
> (взято из лицензии касперского)
> 
> ................................


А с другой стороны (взято из Персонального кабинета):
"...Открепление активационного кода	
Данная функция предоставляет Вам возможность открепить данный продукт Лаборатории Касперского от Вашего персонального кабинета и очистить все персональные регистрационные данные, введенные Вами при активации этого продукта. Воспользуйтесь данной функцией, если Вы захотите продать или подарить данный продукт. 

Внимание: данная процедура не отразится на сроке действия лицензии - он останется прежним. ... "

----------


## maXmo

На видео обычно накладывается лишь одно ограничение: только для частного домашнего просмотра, кусочек же пластика в твоём полном распоряжении и его можно подарить другому человеку, опять же только для частного домашнего просмотра.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Если у вас безлимит - ленитесь на здоровье. А я сначала подумаю, качать ли мне фильму по 1р80 за мегабайт или пойти и купить диск. Потому как диск всё равно покупать - чтобы записать скачанное.


У нас например в городской сети есть файлообменная сеть ... внутри сегмента сети все бесплатно (несколько ISP объеденены в единую сеть с общими ресурсами) Дык вот там очень часто попадаются просто образы с лицензионных DVD дисков ...  :Wink:  А в целом pig я с Вами согласен, проще диск купить. Тем более 70 рублей это доступно любому!
В любом случае этим предпринимателям уважуха и респект! Только вопрос на долго ли их хватит  :Wink:

----------


## Олег Акопян

Да насколько их хватит - это БОЛШОЙ вопрос. Что-то уж слишком занижена цена на лицензионные продукцию. Возникает вопрос - а всё ли там лицезионное. Так иногда купишь игрушку и голограмма есть, что лицензия и etyf не слишком маленькая, а потом выясняется, что у Вас пиратская копия. Может и там не всё так чисто и гладко... Хотя это только гипотиза. А в целом я то же уважаю такое решение.

----------

